# Amrit/prashad Questions



## CaramelChocolate (Jul 23, 2004)

What is the symbolism of drinking amrit [not talking about baptism, but the water around HarMandir Sahib at Amritsar]?

I was just told that prashad and langar should not be eaten because the person performing the act has their pain removed by doing this, the pain goes into the food and those eating the food get the pain. I am not inclined to believe this as there would be no poing of prashad or langar being served. Please help with this one... Thanks!

~CaramelChocolate~
The little philosopher


----------



## Kandola (Aug 21, 2004)

CC,

whther you want to belive it or not, is entirly up to you. 

but look, explain this.

1. why do you think, some dont want langar after they do sewa?

2. why do you think some people put their shoes in a bag so no-one can touch them?

3. how else do you think people get rid of their pains.

the guru said, share what you have. everything, share it. it even means pain.

a story i know...

one man did loads of simran, for 3 hours a day, he'd come and eat langar. the guru found out (guru arjun dev) and said your rewards for simran are not as big as they should be, not that your eating langar.

so, he'd come to the gurdwara, get a pile of wood for the langar, the guru said your getting the reward for that.

so the man got 2 bundles, one for the langar, and one he'd sell to the shop. with that money he paid for his own food. the guru was most pleased.

the guru said you have to work for what you get.

the guru established langar, because when people came to see him, they were hungry. now whther or not your hungry driving to the temple, or however you get there, thats up to you.

prashad is served because its heavy, heavy food makes you feel full up right? so by eating it, you got no excuse on why you cant concentrate on god.

as i said, whther or not you want to believe it is entirly up to you. but there are many stories of the gurus saying try not to eat at the langar (example above) if you can afford it.

bhol chukke muaff

whther or not you want to believe it, is entirly up to you.


----------



## Mr §ingh (Aug 21, 2004)

*hmm*

Actually, the Sakhi you just explained is abuot BHai MANJ .
THe moral of the story is NOT tha you shouldn't have langar - it's that you shouldn't doubt the Guru as he tests your faith-

not that you shouldn't chak Langar.
Guru Amardas ji didn't allow anyone to have his darshan without Eating langar in the pangat- this included Kings!

Kandola Veer ji, the SAkhi you are refering to is the SAkhi of BHai Manj of SAkhi Sarvar Sect, and the way you have explained it is not correct, so here i post the correct sakhi from tapoban -

PLEASE READ THE COMPLETE SAKHI AS IT's absolutely AMAZING!


> I have never read of a more difficult test a Sikh could go through.
> 
> *The Most Difficult Test: Bhai Manjh*
> Researched and Written by Admin www.tapoban.org
> ...


http://www.tapoban.org/phorum/read.php?f=1&i=11001&t=11001#reply_11001

SO basically, the SAKhi is telling us not to doubt the GUru - not to not eat from the langar, as it is COMPULSORY TO EAT LANGAR.
CC veer ji, tha ones PAIn goes into langar is absurd - wher di you get this from? It is absolutely untrue.
Lets see more contributions from Sangat ji


----------



## Arvind (Aug 22, 2004)

Mr §ingh ji,

I am looking for sakhi books with pictures for kids aged 2-5, 6-10, 10-15
Could u provide me some source for that?

Thanks.


----------



## Mr §ingh (Aug 22, 2004)

ThinkingOne said:
			
		

> Mr §ingh ji,
> 
> I am looking for sakhi books with pictures for kids aged 2-5, 6-10, 10-15
> Could u provide me some source for that?
> ...


We've got a bunch of Sakhi books in our Gurdwara, I'll get back to you later on.

Do you want it to be like in English or Gurmukhi, and theres some in a 'magazine form' as well, i.e where the SAkhis are in cartoons like donald duck - lol but jus that it's based on true Sakhis.

oh and try sihkdigest magazine, they always have awesome sakhis -
sihkdigest.com

i'll get back to you with more.

bhull chukk maaf
GurFateh


----------



## Kandola (Aug 22, 2004)

no Mr Singh, that is not the sakhi i was reffering to. i remember along time back asking on sikhnet.com asking whether it was ok to eat langar after doing sewa. many replied you get your reward by doing so. someone sent me a link to a sakhi, and it had nothing to do with bhai manjh (well it may have), but i can say now, him falling into a well did not come across into this sakhi.

also, before people start pointing fingers, i heard it in a katha 2 years back at the thornaby gurdwara (somewhere in darlington).

but Mr Singh, in your idealistic world, how do you think peoples dukh goes? remember the guru said earn what you get.


----------



## singh99 (Aug 22, 2004)

WJKK WJKF

I think this comes from a traditional belief which has nothing to do with Sikhism. In Panjab the elders are respected by youngsters by touching the feet of the elders. This is where the expression 'pairi paina' or I bow at you feet. This belief was that the sin of the younger person passes onto the elder by touching their feet. This is why some people may place their shoes in a bag to stop them being touched. But this is a mistaken belief.

Kandola Bhaji

There is no such thing as transference of sins from one person to the next. If people refuse to take langar after doing sewa solely because they believe that they will receive others sins then they need to spend more time reading and understanding Gurbani

Btw Some Katha can be misleading or be misunderstood by the person listening to it


----------



## Mr §ingh (Aug 23, 2004)

ThinkingOne said:
			
		

> Mr §ingh ji,
> 
> I am looking for sakhi books with pictures for kids aged 2-5, 6-10, 10-15
> Could u provide me some source for that?
> ...


After Diging ionto the Gurdwara-library  - I think what i can recommedn you is
'bed time stories'
and 'stories from Sikh history' which actually doens't containt pictures - but it is AMAZING, it's a11series book (with different subjects, i.e the Shaheeds, Baba Banda SIngh ji, Guru Nanak Dev ji etc)
and they don't cost more than a few rupees (most of them 6.25 , and they're pressed by 'hemkunt press', 
I'll get back  to you with more stuff soon 


As of transfering sins, that's jus absurd,theres no thing as 'transfering sins' or transfering' gun' it's jus absurd - u have to do your own kamai  
Regards

bhull chukk maaf
GurFAteh


----------



## Arvind (Aug 23, 2004)

singh99 said:
			
		

> There is no such thing as transference of sins from one person to the next.


Is there anything like transfer of blessings, when an enlightened person places his/her hands on the heads of ordinary ones? Immediate example can be recalled of Swami Vivekananda. Even 'Autobiography of a Yogi' mentions such thing so much.

Somehow I dont think this transfer of energy can be so easily refuted! Look at Reiki


----------



## Arvind (Aug 23, 2004)

Mr §ingh said:
			
		

> After Diging ionto the Gurdwara-library - I think what i can recommedn you is
> 'bed time stories'
> and 'stories from Sikh history' which actually doens't containt pictures - but it is AMAZING, it's a11series book (with different subjects, i.e the Shaheeds, Baba Banda SIngh ji, Guru Nanak Dev ji etc)
> and they don't cost more than a few rupees (most of them 6.25 , and they're pressed by 'hemkunt press',
> ...


your help is much appreciated Singh ji. Got to see, how 'hemkunt press' can be contacted to procure these. sikhdigest.com seems to be a good one, so that parents can read those by themselves, and then tell those as a bed time story to kids. 

I am looking for sakhi books in English as well as Gurumukhi. Also, I feel a stronger  need of animated sakhis, in books and/or software. Any pointer to shape future of sikh kids is highly appreciated by Sangat. Even sakhis in a conversational mode could be more helpful. I did get in touch with Sandeep (email_punjabi) and he mentioned about http://www.sikhmissionarycollege.org
Even there, there is not much stuff online. I know, there are lot of sikhi related books floating around, but perhaps their web absence is causing the increasing gap for younger generations, who are just hooked onto their PCs.

Best Regards.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Aug 23, 2004)

ThinkingOne said:
			
		

> Somehow I dont think this transfer of energy can be so easily refuted! Look at Reiki


A very important point raised about reiki... I have personally seen the equipments which shows transfer for green aura from one person to another and you would surprised to see that people will some kind of illness diffuse a different color of auras...

People have claimed to cure people from 1000 miles apart... I mean this area really needs to given a deep thinking rather than dissmissing it randomly.. a very valid point ThinkingOne Ji.

Regards


----------



## Mr §ingh (Aug 23, 2004)

ThinkingOne said:
			
		

> your help is much appreciated Singh ji. Got to see, how 'hemkunt press' can be contacted to procure these. sikhdigest.com seems to be a good one, so that parents can read those by themselves, and then tell those as a bed time story to kids.
> 
> I am looking for sakhi books in English as well as Gurumukhi. Also, I feel a stronger need of animated sakhis, in books and/or software. Any pointer to shape future of sikh kids is highly appreciated by Sangat. Even sakhis in a conversational mode could be more helpful. I did get in touch with Sandeep (email_punjabi) and he mentioned about http://www.sikhmissionarycollege.org
> Even there, there is not much stuff online. I know, there are lot of sikhi related books floating around, but perhaps their web absence is causing the increasing gap for younger generations, who are just hooked onto their PCs.
> ...


 A few othger things I'll list later on
check out
www.nahal.com ta books store with a list fo books they should have something interesting as well as of transfering blessings , well i personally don't believe tha SINS can be transfered, blessings on the ohter hand is an ARDAAS to Waheguru, tha 'Kirpa karni Waheguru sir te mehar parya hath rakhna' etc - it's an ARDAAS, not in infinitive form as in hukam, as that would be haumai - not sure im making anmy sense though


----------



## Arvind (Aug 23, 2004)

Mr §ingh said:
			
		

> check out www.nahal.com


Thanks Veer ji.


----------

